# Plans



## Garno (28 Oct 2017)

Hi newbie here to both these forums and to scroll sawing.

How long was it before you became a good enough to start a printed plan?


----------



## whatknot (28 Oct 2017)

Do you mean to make a plan (pattern) of your own?

Or make something from a pattern?


----------



## Garno (28 Oct 2017)

Sorry,
I meant making something from a plan.


----------



## whatknot (28 Oct 2017)

I confess I am unsure what it is you are asking

As in all things, learn as much as you can about the subject before leaping in, but at the end of the day we are all different and will all start at differing points as and when we feel ready 

I see no reason why you can't start immediately, you will soon learn the right and wrong way to do things 

Unless you have access to someone who can help you along the way 

There are a huge number of videos on you tube which are well worth ploughing through 




Garno":zj1nzzbm said:


> Sorry,
> I meant making something from a plan.


----------



## MrTeroo (28 Oct 2017)

Well you have to start somewhere, so why not find a simple plan and give it a go?

You may surprise yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## linkshouse (29 Oct 2017)

Sorry, I'm also a bit confused by your question....

You ask how long till one can work from a plan/pattern but I can't imagine how one could work without a plan/pattern.

I started with patterns from the Steev Good website - https://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/.

Pick a simple one (there are loads to choose from), stick it to a cheap bit of plywood and have a bash. What's the worst that can happen? You end up with a bit of firewood, hardly the end of the world. In fact, it's almost inevitable, I'm sure everyone on the forum has made their fair share of firewood ( I even have a wood burner in my workshop - ha ha ).

Here are the very first pieces I made on my scrollsaw.






I did the cat and the mouse first, then moved onto the Christmas decorations. The decorations were a bit rough around the edges and I strayed off the pattern lines in a few places (but once the patterns are removed, who's to know). The wife was chuffed to bits with them so that encouraged me to go further. The rest, as they say, is history....

I'm pretty sure all the above describes the path we all take.

Jump in have a bash, surprise yourself. You'll love it.

Regards

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (29 Oct 2017)

You're new to scrolling, but what made you buy a scroll saw? Did you see something and think, ''I like that, I'll make one'', or did you just fancy 'having a go'?

The point here... Start off cutting something you like. That way, you will persevere with it until you're happy.

2D puzzles, fairy doors, simple automata, rubber-band guns, xmas decorations, word art... but they all use a pattern.

You're really only restricted by two things... the size/type of blade and the size/type of wood (or is that 4 things?). Yeah, the throat size of your saw is a restriction (if you let it be), but nobody starts off cutting stuff over 16''.

Also, the hardest thing to get right at first is blade tension.

Once you start making 3D intarsia like some of the guys here, then you're into a whole new league... but they still mostly use a pattern.

As stated above, Steve Good has some great free patterns on his site. 

Don't start off buying expensive materials, you WILL balls it up at some point. If you can get old furniture for free, it'll yield a great source of scrolling material.



_Excuse the random outpourings, some of us don't get that extra hours sleep when the clocks change. :-D_


----------



## Cordy (29 Oct 2017)

Hi Garno
This is a simple plan to get you going
My very own [modified] design


----------



## Cordy (29 Oct 2017)

Or just print this out and slap it on some wood
...then get painting :wink:


----------



## donwatson (29 Oct 2017)

Hi Garno,
All good advice. You will make mistakes but it's not the end of the world.
Practice, practice and more practice. You WILL get there.

Don W


----------



## Garno (29 Oct 2017)

Just like to say a big thank you to you all for some great advice, Thank you for the plans I will start them hopefully tomorrow.

Thanks again

Gary


----------



## AES (29 Oct 2017)

Just a quick +1 garno, for what Cordy posted (the stylised cat pattern). I made one for a girlfriend of my wife's (who loved cats) and it was pretty easy. Just stick the pattern on to some nice looking wood (colour; grain), ideally onto of a layer of masking tape well smoothed down on to the wood first (helps to get the paper off afterwards). As someone has already said above, it's quite likely you won't stick exactly on the line, especially not if it's your first go, but once the paper's off, who will know?

A bit of a gentle sanding, a touch of wax, and Roberts yer Dad's brother!

AES


----------



## Cordy (3 Nov 2017)

Found this image




A cracker for Scrollers, especially with a similar chunk of wood  

Print; Paste and cut -- What could be easier


----------



## AES (3 Nov 2017)

Nice image Cordy, and while challenging enough, not too taxing for a beginner.

Looks like garno will be soon joining the ranks of the "scroll saw afflicted" (if not already infected).  

AES


----------



## Cordy (3 Nov 2017)

Cheers AES
The head should be a tad larger or neck reduced in size
I've forgotten how to do it


----------



## Garno (3 Nov 2017)

I am in the process of making a nose glasses holder that I got from Steve Goods catalogue.

Got to admit it looks more like a rabbit than a nose when viewed side on. I have rounded off all of the edges of the base with my mini router table, sanded everything down with some 120g sandpaper and glued the base to the nose. Tomorrow I will seal and wax them then post a pic. Whilst it is far from being perfect I have to admit I am actually pleased with it so far.

Very little I can do whilst things are drying as my workshop is a little on the small side, it measures in at 54" x 78" so the nose is clamped to the table stopping me from continuing, next time I will glue and clamp at the end of the day and not the middle.

I have given all answers a thumbs up as I do appreciate you taking the time to answer,

Thank you

Gary


----------



## AES (3 Nov 2017)

Ah, for all that sort of stuff I think you'll find "Claymore" (Brian) or perhaps "linkshouse" (?) (Phill) yer man.

Not an area much inside my own knowledge I'm afraid.

AES


----------



## Garno (4 Nov 2017)

Here are some of the nose pictures, Please bear in mind this is my very first scroll saw and wood working project.


----------



## Claymore (4 Nov 2017)

Great stuff! is he called Edwood 9-)

Brian


----------



## Garno (4 Nov 2017)

Claymore":fj8wwwez said:


> Great stuff! is he called Edwood 9-)



He is now :lol:


----------



## linkshouse (5 Nov 2017)

Looking good.

Nice coat of polish and it'll do you proud.

Looking forward to seeing your future work.

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (5 Nov 2017)

Well done garno! +1 for a coat of polish and yer done (though I haven't the faintest idea who the hell Edwood is!)!

Very satisfying isn't it? You just look at it and think "That was just a lump of wood and now I've turned it into this".

AES


----------



## Claymore (5 Nov 2017)

Andy, Edwood = a head made from wood 

Brian


----------



## whatknot (5 Nov 2017)

My version of the same thing made a while back ;-)


----------



## AES (5 Nov 2017)

Claymore wrote, QUOTE: Andy, Edwood = a head made from wood) UNQUOTE:

OK, OK Brian, I know I'm not the sharpest knife in the block (especially not on Sundays) but there's no need to rub it in!    

(Honest, the penny just didn't drop). "Dozy barsteward" or what?

AES


----------



## Garno (5 Nov 2017)

whatknot":7r7vi14e said:


> My version of the same thing made a while back ;-)



It certainly puts mine to shame. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Garno (5 Nov 2017)

AES":2q6c500o said:


> Very satisfying isn't it? You just look at it and think "That was just a lump of wood and now I've turned it into this".
> 
> AES



I got to say it has certainly given me the confidence to continue, This time next year I'll be building log cabins out of my scroll saw inside the mini man-cave. :lol: 8)


----------



## AES (5 Nov 2017)

Errrrrrrrrrrr. Dolls House sized log cabins I take it?

AES


----------



## Claymore (5 Nov 2017)

You will need a good supply of Bonsai timber for your dolls house log cabins!


----------



## whatknot (5 Nov 2017)

Err, not sure in what way ;-) 

Yours looks every bit as good as far as I can see  





Garno":2qd1eyc5 said:


> whatknot":2qd1eyc5 said:
> 
> 
> > My version of the same thing made a while back ;-)
> ...


----------

